
LA seeks quick halt to 'Speed Weed' marijuana delivery by Cosmic Mind - prostoalex
http://mynewsla.com/government/2016/02/19/la-seeks-quick-halt-to-speed-weed-marijuana-delivery-by-cosmic-mind/?google_editors_picks=true
======
SCAQTony
We have more pot shops in Los Angeles than we do Starbccks and McDonalds
combined. On Van Nuys Blvd I counted four of them between Victory Blvd and
Sherman Way. (1 mile block) Most of the shops are in poorer neighborhood,
opened without the proper permits and then get shut down after making god
knows how much money.

They are not non-profits either and you would think that drug dealers could
afford better signage.

